
Three times Google let strategy get in the way of success: Skype, GDrive, Plus - alexandros
http://andothernoise.blogspot.com/2011/09/three-times-googles-strategy-got-in-way.html
======
stanleydrew
This appears to miss the point of "don't be so f*cking strategic."

Google are experts at that. Self-driving cars. The Gigabit Ethernet project.
Even Gmail in 2004 was completely "off-strategy."

I suppose it depends on what you consider Google's "strategy" to be. But G+
appears to be pretty off strategy to me. Sure they decided not to buy Skype.
As I'm sure they decided not to buy 99 other companies that would have been
off-strategy plays. One of the ones they did buy was grandcentral.

I just don't see faulting Google here since they pretty clearly are the big
tech company that manages to go off-strategy the most.

